# The Bionic Penis



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

I wonder if they have a waiting list?

I sense a new cheesy porn series, but not starring Lee Majors this time... The Six Million Dollar Penis


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I wonder if you get the "bionic" sound effect when you.....


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

So. What happens? Hydraulic fluid?


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Gotta wonder how good of an insurance the guy has to have this covered . I'm pretty sure Blue Cross Blue Shield of Paducah only gets you a strap-on and that's with a pretty hard deductible (ok stop laughing)


----------

